# Harbor Freight - Closed Cell EVA Foam 5/16" (Anti-Fatigue Roll Mat)



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Stopping at HF the other day to pick up my usual free tarp, I came across this guy:



















Priced at $7.99 I grabbed one using a 20% off coupon bringing the total to ~$6.40. Broken down to the square foot, it's ~$.53

Do you fellas think this will be adequate for decoupling my door panels from the frame?

I'll update this once it gets warmer and actually do the install.


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

worth a shot !


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like a good find. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

illnastyimpreza said:


> worth a shot !


+1 Also don't forget the industrial Velcro.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

I might pick one up just for work.... rather use this than knee pads....


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm SOLD I hate supporting China, but damn harbor freight has cool [email protected] on the cheap!


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Thinking I'm going to try this stuff out.


----------



## country_hick (Mar 15, 2014)

I went with waterproof house carpet padding instead. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ound-reduction-journey-some-good-results.html

What I used was 8lb per square foot. What you have could be higher density. Just be sure that water will not be absorbed into that material if you get a leak. If you notice I put the waterproof membrane against the metal on my doors and club cab sides. I put the waterproof membrane on top under the carpet to keep the water from getting into the foam. That way I should never have wet foam against metal.


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

Did any of you try it yet? 5/16" sounds way too thick since I'm having a helluva time fitting my door panels back on with 1/8" MLV + 1/8" CCF.


----------



## country_hick (Mar 15, 2014)

SO20thCentury said:


> Did any of you try it yet? 5/16" sounds way too thick since I'm having a helluva time fitting my door panels back on with 1/8" MLV + 1/8" CCF.


I am wondering if you have the christmas tree looking connectors. Those can bend and need replacing to work. I had no problem reinstalling my door panels after adding 7/16" thick foam.


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

Yeah I've got the plastic christmas trees and they just don't seem to be long enough. Or I need to trim more foam offa foam block. That's what it finally took on one side. DAY-UM no way they'd grab 7/16"! On other panels that used different fasteners I found longer ones at the auto parts store but haven't found taller trees.


----------



## country_hick (Mar 15, 2014)

This is how I applied my foam. I left room enough for mounting. The white part with the lettering is a waterproof membrane. I put it on that way to protect the metal in case the foam got wet.


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

You cheated by avoiding all the christmas tree spots! I ended up cutting around them, dammit. and cutting more around them, dammit


----------

